# PRAMIPEXOLE: Is Back in stock!!!



## maximpep (Dec 28, 2012)

*PRAMIPEXOLE: Is Back in stock!!!​*



Maximpep is happy to announce that Our, PRAMIPEXOLE 2MG PER ML is back in stock and ready to be shipped!

 if you click on my banner, or any other Maximpep banner on this board, you can direct access for store prices. 

TEAM MP


----------

